# Clinton vs. Huron



## mrchristian (Dec 28, 2013)

The Clinton & Huron are about the same drive for me and I was hoping to chase some steelhead after getting into fly fishing last year. Only caught browns and warm water fish so far. I know neither has the fish of the northern rivers, but I've got a short window of time this weekend and wanted to get out on a river. 

Any advice on which river is going to offer a better chance for wading? Not looking for locations since I enjoy exploring a new section of river, just trying to decide which direction to drive. 

Thanks & I will post a follow up report.


----------



## treasurehunter66 (Jan 10, 2014)

I would recommend the huron river in flat rock and downstream. This stretch has produced for me.


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

seems that the clinton more consistently produces fish according to the reports around here.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

All of my S.E. steelhead experiences have came from the Huron. Reasoning is its closer and fishable by boat. Seems either the Clinton is better fishing, or more popular. Or both. Or, just more people may brag about the Clinton while Huron guys could be more tight lipped.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

I would fish the Clinton, but that's just because it's what I'm used to. Your odds of hooking and/or landing any chrome right now are going to be relatively the same.
The clinton does offer lots of wadable water if you don't have a boat.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Swampbuckster said:


> All of my S.E. steelhead experiences have came from the Huron. Reasoning is its closer and fishable by boat. Seems either the Clinton is better fishing, or more popular. Or both. Or, just more people may brag about the Clinton while Huron guys could be more tight lipped.


Maybe more Clinton fishermen have computers? :lol:


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Maybe more Clinton fishermen have computers? :lol:


You nailed it!!


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

nighttime said:


> You nailed it!!


This could be tru! Lmao


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

The biggest thing is really that the Clinton is better for those wading and the Huron is better for those on a boat. I also think that the Clinton is easier to read in terms of reading the water, making it easy to narrow your search for steel, targeting your efforts toward the best water.


----------



## mrchristian (Dec 28, 2013)

Ended up trying the Lower Huron with no success over a couple hours today. Did see one guy get a nice silver fish in the low 20s.

Thank you all for the advice, it was very helpful. Not my last attempt at a steelhead.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

The Clinton is much easier to wade than the Huron. If you don't have a boat I would shoot for the Clinton. Best of luck.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm gonna bet that either river is going to have some fish pushing once the water goes down...


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure about with the rain sunday night, but the Huron is down a couple of feet as of Sunday afternoon. Saw a bunch of guys wading. Motor was raised the entire time, only marked 2 or 3 spots over 7 feet. Most of these holes are usually 10-12 feet.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

ogie said:


> Not sure about with the rain sunday night, but the Huron is down a couple of feet as of Sunday afternoon. Saw a bunch of guys wading. Motor was raised the entire time, only marked 2 or 3 spots over 7 feet. Most of these holes are usually 10-12 feet.


Plenty of water in the Clinton, still a little high this afternoon.


----------

